# Shallow breathing



## -Lilith-

4 month old spoo. Laying in bed with me almost panting, but doesn't have her tongue out. 
Some threads I have found said it's normal cause they have smaller lungs. Others say it's due to pain/stress/anxiety/fear. 

I guess just wondering if anyone else notices their puppy breathing heavy at rest?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephanie_Smith_1992

my standard poodle breaths heavy with his mouth shout when hes a sleep. his cheeks fill with air and it scared me at first. but i guess its a normal thing . hes also 4 months old


----------



## -Lilith-

K. Guess it's just freaking me out as well lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephanie_Smith_1992

-Lilith- said:


> K. Guess it's just freaking me out as well lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 i found giving him some ice helped. but once in a while he still does it


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

A dog's rate of breathing varies according to his level of exertion, but at rest the average dog breathes twenty-four breaths per minute. Normal resting breath ranges from ten to thirty breaths per minute, with Toy Poodles generally breathing more rapidly than Miniatures or Standards.

Dogs pant to cool themselves down. This is normal. But rapid breathing (not panting) can be a sign of pain, fever, or distress. Difficult or labored breathing is also a sign of something serious, including heart or lung problems.

To measure your poodle's respiration rate, watch his side or chest and count how many times he breathes in fifteen seconds. Then multiply that by four to calculate breaths per minute.
What's Normal? - Poodle

I'm not sure, but a baby's might be faster. I'd double check with your vet. It never hurts to make sure there's nothing going on. Rapid, shallow breathing would make me a little nervous or at least inquisitive...like you are. lol.


----------



## poodlecrazy51

All the pups (Standards), I can remember, have done that rapid shallow breathing while they are sleeping. I still panic when it happens. My poor vet, many times, has had to reassure me it is normal. They seem to outgrow it. I sometimes think they are having a dream about running...But don't ever take it for granted that different breathing is ok. Always talk to your vet about it. You could try videoing it and taking that to your vet, as I have never had a puppy breath like that when they are awake, or do it while a vet is around......


----------



## BeckyM

My spoo pup breathes fast while sleeping if she's laying in a warm spot or if she's on my lap (because she's warmer). If she sleeps in a cool spot, she breathes more slowly. Our vet told us that puppies have higher resp. rates and higher heart rates too


----------

